# is this a good setup



## carpet_python (9 mo ago)

I have found this company and i want a gopher snake so i was wonder if this has everything you need (not counting food substrate etc) Gopher Snake Setups | Starter Kits for Gopher Snakes


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Avoid heat mats, not needed with other heat source and they're dangerous. Noticed only 1 protective cage, but both bulb and ceramic heater need them. Seems to be an excess of thermostats and stuff not needed. Personally, I'd buy what I as seperates.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

It's also in the UK, I doubt they will send it to the US. 
All you need is a vivarium, a basking lamp and guard, a decent digital thermometer and a dimming thermostat.


----------



## Taff evs (May 5, 2020)

Elly66 said:


> Avoid heat mats, not needed with other heat source and they're dangerous. Noticed only 1 protective cage, but both bulb and ceramic heater need them. Seems to be an excess of thermostats and stuff not needed. Personally, I'd buy what I as seperates.


 there’s 2 stats for the 2 heat sources on mat stat for the Matt one dimming stat for the bulb I’m assuming they are timing the bulb to go off at night so the Matt is the nighttime heat source.


----------

